# tapatalk opening smf,  but not finding right forum



## brodieb666 (Oct 8, 2017)

When I search Google sometimes results come up from smf, and when I click on the link tapatalk opens and goes to smf, but not the individual forum the result had returned, only the main smf page. 
Anyone have any clue why, or how to fix it?


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 8, 2017)

brodieb666 said:


> When I search Google sometimes results come up from smf, and when I click on the link tapatalk opens and goes to smf, but not the individual forum the result had returned, only the main smf page.
> Anyone have any clue why, or how to fix it?



Hi there, I'm afraid our new site isn't optimized for Tapatalk. We don't have any plans to have Tapatalk functions since it really hinders the performance of the site. Thanks!


----------



## brodieb666 (Oct 8, 2017)

thanks for the reply!
Sucks that it hinders the site.  
I've been trying it for a few months and I'm still not sold. I like the idea, but it never seems to work out easier in actuality. 
I thought it would make it easier to keep track of old forgotten threads, but tapatalk seems to forget them faster than I do.


----------

